# Where to get an HPS lamp online?



## john_peace (Sep 22, 2007)

Could you tell me some online stores that ship HPS lamps in Europe and accept Paypal payments?


----------



## whoawhoa (Sep 22, 2007)

The site in my signature has some high quality bulbs and grow lights/lamps...

I know they accept paypal (says on site) but not sure about Europe... check it out.


----------



## john_peace (Sep 22, 2007)

Forgot to mention:

HTGsupply.com does NOT ship to Europe I've already asked them.


----------



## whoawhoa (Sep 22, 2007)

Then I will look for a site that does.


----------



## clever_intuition (Sep 22, 2007)

Here is a site. They are kinda high priced though, Hope this helps.

Greentrees Hydroponics, Products


----------



## whoawhoa (Sep 22, 2007)

OR...

www.specialty-lights.com

OR...

www.bghydro.com (I checked here, they ship all over the world) <<< my new fav shop...


----------



## mendo local (Sep 22, 2007)

Id stray from greentree, they tend to be really expensive.idk why


----------



## Homemadegravity (Sep 22, 2007)

I buy most of my stuff from ebay. Never had a problem with anything from there and if you read the sellers feedback you will see whos reliable and whos not and how they ship their items. Or I really like how these guys handle customer service and they answer any questions you mite have check this link out www.altgarden.com


----------



## dasweasle (May 24, 2008)

sunlightsheds.com has anything one could want with discrete shipping (hydro/fungal indoor grow supplies)


----------



## slowmo77 (May 25, 2008)

insidesun.com,, best deal i've found. 400watt hps whole setup ready to go 100 usd.


----------



## Afghan#1 (May 25, 2008)

Insidesun.com or high tech garden supply


----------

